
Philosophy of Software - simplicitea
What&#x27;s the point? And where do we decide the threshold between meaningful and meaningless lies?
======
kartD
Honestly it's in the eyes of the beholder; there is no meaning to any of it
except that which we assign. What I believe strongly in may seem meaningless
to you. I realize this is probably an annoying answer so here's a comic that
capture's how I feel:

[https://zenpencils.com/comic/148-stanley-kubrick-answers-
a-q...](https://zenpencils.com/comic/148-stanley-kubrick-answers-a-question/)

~~~
simplicitea
Thank you very much for sharing that comic.

